# Mat requirements for competition?



## dboeren (Jul 23, 2015)

I understand that a SpeedStacks brand timer is required to compete. No problem there.

I'm less clear on the mat requirement. The WCA rules say:

7f2) The timer must be attached to the mat and placed on the surface, with the timer on the side of the mat nearest to the competitor.

It does not say whether you have to use the SpeedStacks brand mat, nor what "attached" means.

Actually, other than the mention of attaching, it's doesn't really state straight out that a mat is required. It just says that the timer itself is required:
8a7) Use the authentic Speed Stacks Stackmat timer (Generation 2 or Pro) for time measurement.

I can see that the SpeedStacks mat has some little button things on it which presumably are used to attach it to the timer. However, on vendor pages like the cubicle they also sell mats that are just regular neoprene mats without any attachment points. This includes one with a WCA 2014 US Nationals logo (http://thecubicle.us/nationals-2014-cube-p-3367.html), which one would assume should be WCA legal.

So in plain English, do I have to use a mat? And if so, can I just use a reasonable sized neoprene mat instead of the SpeedStacks brand mat?

Thanks!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 23, 2015)

This is made very clear by the definitions in 7f. Stackmat is defined to be the timer and mat, not just the timer. 

7f1a) Stackmat: The Speed Stacks Stackmat timer and a full-size compatible mat.
7f1b) Mat: The mat of the Stackmat.

Thus, by 7f2, a full sized, attachable mat is required. The only situation where a mat like the one you linked can be used is with holes and a gen2 timer.


----------



## dboeren (Jul 23, 2015)

OK, thanks.

I had been hoping this was one of those things that's not actually enforced since I couldn't see how there was any advantage to using a different mat (and saving $13) but it's not worth taking a risk.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 23, 2015)

just as a clarification:

you don't actually have to bring your own timer and mat to be able to compete - these are pretty much always provided by the organisers of the competition!


----------



## dboeren (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks so much for pointing that out. I had though that you had to provide your own.

$45 for a timer & mat plus $25 entry fee was going to be $70 to compete which was looking sort of stiff since I'm a noob and just going for fun. But if they have the gear already there it becomes much more affordable.


----------



## hcfong (Jul 23, 2015)

Of course you don't have to provide your own timer. In fact, rather not. If everybody uses their own timers for official solves, what guarantee is there that all those timers are uniform and not tampered with. I'm not an expert on this, but I assume that it's possible to manipulate the timer in such a way that it runs slightly slower. Or maybe not. anyway, don't worry about providing your own timer, even though it's always good to bring one along for practice.


----------



## dboeren (Jul 23, 2015)

I had thought that the reason for using the SpeedStacks timers was that they are harder to tamper with than a software timer, but having them controlled by the organizer makes sense for added security. Mostly I'm just glad that the cost to enter is much lower than I thought.

For practice or at home, I'm currently using Zxytimer for iOS.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 23, 2015)

dboeren said:


> I had thought that the reason for using the SpeedStacks timers was that they are harder to tamper with than a software timer, but having them controlled by the organizer makes sense for added security. Mostly I'm just glad that the cost to enter is much lower than I thought.
> 
> For practice or at home, I'm currently using Zxytimer for iOS.



You posed a good question. Always better to ask. Bring yourself, your cubes and enthusiasm mate


----------



## 1w3playZ (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've been wondering if these mats are aloud for use in competition (see photo). I mean, my guess is yes, because there design is no different than a normal mat, other than the premium design. 

http://imgur.com/Gv0EKU7


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 24, 2015)

1w3playZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been wondering if these mats are aloud for use in competition (see photo). I mean, my guess is yes, because there design is no different than a normal mat, other than the premium design.
> 
> http://imgur.com/Gv0EKU7


Page not found [emoji14]


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2015)

1w3playZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been wondering if these mats are aloud for use in competition (see photo). I mean, my guess is yes, because there design is no different than a normal mat, other than the premium design.
> 
> http://imgur.com/Gv0EKU7



*allowed

and yes, fine


----------



## 1w3playZ (Nov 24, 2015)

Dene said:


> *allowed
> 
> and yes, fine



Haha...

Thanks.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh you're from Marietta? That's awsome! Ya we actually have our own set of timers and mats in GA that we use at the comps. There's a couple coming up here in the next few months! We'd be glad to see you at any of them!!


----------



## biscuit (Nov 24, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> Page not found [emoji14]



Shows up for me.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jan 3, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> This is made very clear by the definitions in 7f. Stackmat is defined to be the timer and mat, not just the timer.
> 
> 7f1a) Stackmat: The Speed Stacks Stackmat timer and a full-size compatible mat.
> 7f1b) Mat: The mat of the Stackmat.
> ...



So does this mean it has to be a Stackmat brand mat? What if you made a custom playmat with the plastic knobs to attach the timers? What size defines "full-size"?


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jan 30, 2016)

EvilGnome6 said:


> So does this mean it has to be a Stackmat brand mat? What if you made a custom playmat with the plastic knobs to attach the timers? What size defines "full-size"?



Can I get a ruling on this? What dimensions defines a "full size" mat and is a custom mat competition legal provided it has the knobs to attach the timer?


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2016)

Your questions have already been answered in this thread, and can be answered by looking at the regulations. There aren't any hidden rules; everything is out in the open for you to look up yourself.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Feb 1, 2016)

Dene said:


> Your questions have already been answered in this thread, and can be answered by looking at the regulations. There aren't any hidden rules; everything is out in the open for you to look up yourself.



I have reviewed this thread and parsed the regulations repeatedly. Kit replied in the beginning that the Nationals mat linked would be legal if it had holes and someone was using a Gen2 timer. From that I can only assume that using a custom playmat with knobs to hold a Gen3 would also be legal provided that it is "full size". Since the nationals mat is 10" x 15" I'm assuming that anything bigger would also be legal.

Forgive me if I would like a little some confirmation from some delegates if my assumptions are correct. I prefer not to be working from assumptions when deciding if I want to invest the money to have a bunch of these made.


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2016)

Well you managed to answer your own questions, so perhaps you should have more confidence in your ability to works things out.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 1, 2016)

so are the organizers of this comp breaking the regulations?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5_0OEBPyjk


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2016)

If you have concerns you should take it up with the Board.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 2, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> so are the organizers of this comp breaking the regulations?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5_0OEBPyjk
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5_0OEBPyjk



Nearly every Taiwanese comp does this though.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 2, 2016)

EvilGnome6 said:


> Forgive me if I would like a little some confirmation from some delegates if my assumptions are correct. I prefer not to be working from assumptions when deciding if I want to invest the money to have a bunch of these made.


Maybe ask whoever delegates the comps you organize, since it will be their call on the day whether to allow their use.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Feb 2, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Maybe ask whoever delegates the comps you organize, since it will be their call on the day whether to allow their use.



He wasn't sure at first so I also posed the question here. After some discussion we reached the same conclusion as on this thread so I am going to proceed with the custom mats.


----------

